# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Châu Âu (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) 7 Ngày

## hainiemtin

*Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Sydney (nghỉ đêm trên máy bay)*
Chiều:14h00 Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của ANZ Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn và đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục cho quý khách đáp chuyến bay VN 783 khởi hành đi Sydney(Transit tại TP.Hồ Chí Minh) Đoàn nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*Ngày 2: Sydney (ăn sáng,trưa, tối)*
- Sáng:09h20 Đoàn tới Sydney, xe đón đoàn về thành phố tham quan những cảnh đẹp như: nhà hát Sydney Opera - biểu tượng của Sydney, cầu cảng Sydney, khu The Rocks - Mũi đá lịch sử và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố. Quý khách thăm công viên thủy cung - Sydney Aquarium. Ăn trưa.
- Chiều: Đoàn tham quan Sydney tower… và tự do tham quan, mua sắm. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Sydney (Metro Hotel Sydney Central hoặc tương đương). Hoặc quý khách có thể tham quan và thử vận may tại Casino Star City.

*Ngày 3: Sydney - Blue Mountain - Sydney (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
- Sáng: sau bữa sáng, quý khách khởi hành đi tham quan vườn thú hoang dã Featherdale Wildlife Park - nơi bảo tồn những loại động vật quý hiếm của Australia. Quý khách có thể ngắm nhìn cậnh cảnh những chú Kangaroos, đà điểu sa mạc úc, gấu Túi Koala... Ăn trưa.
- Chiều: đoàn tham quan khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Blue Mountain - Di sản thế giới, nơi còn lưu giữ nguyên vẹn những nét hoang sơ từ thời thổ dân sinh sống. Tự do chụp hình núi Ba chị em (Three sisters). Xe đón đoàn trở về Sydney. Trên đường, đoàn dừng chân chụp ảnh khu liên hợp thể thao Olympic Sydney 2000. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Sydney (Metro Hotel Sydney Central hoặc tương đương).

*Ngày 4: Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
- Sáng: sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, xe đón quý khách khởi hành đi Canberra – thủ đô của Australia (400km - 4 tiếng đi ô tô). Sau bữa trưa, quý khách thăm những thắng cảnh đẹp của thủ đô như: New Parliament house - Nhà Quốc hội mới tọa lạc bên hồ Burley Griffin tuyệt đẹp, tháp phun nước Captain Cook, khu đặt trụ sở sứ quán các nước, Bảo tàng Chiến tranh... Xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay khởi hành đi Melbourne.
- Chiều: xe đón đoàn về trung tâm thành phố Melbourne. Đoàn ăn tối và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Buổi tối: đoàn tự do mua sắm và tham quan thành phố. Nghỉ đêm tại Melbourne (khách sạn Mercue Hotel Welcome Melbourne hoặc tương đương). Hoặc quý khách có thể tham quan và thử vận may tại Casino lớn nhất Bán Cầu Nam đó là Crown Casino.

*Ngày 5: Melbourne (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
- Sáng: sau bữa sáng, quý khách tham quan thành phố: khu vực trung tâm kinh doanh và thương mại, Queen Victoria market, trung tâm tài chính trên đường Collins Street, Parliament House Victoria, trung tâm mỹ thuật Victoria Arts Centre, quảng trường liên bang Federation Square, vườn thực vật Botanic garden, khu người Việt sinh sống Footscray (nếu còn thời gian)...
- Ăn trưa và ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Melbourne (khách sạn Mercue Hotel Welcome Melbourne hoặc tương đương).

*Ngày 6: Melbourne - Ballarat - Melbourne (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
- Sáng: sau bữa sáng, quý khách khởi hành đI thăm thị trấn Ballarat. Quý khách tìm hiểu về nơi đã khám phá ra mỏ vàng năm 1851 qua sự táI hiện cảnh đào vàng trong thế kỷ 19. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Khởi hành về Melbourne.
- Chiều: quý khách tự do mua sắm và tham quan thành phố. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Melbourne.

*Ngày 7: Melbourne - Hà Nội (ăn sáng, trưa,tối trên máy bay)*
- Sáng: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.Xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Melbourne làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN 780 về Hà Nội lúc 11h55.
- 08:00 về đến Hà Nội, xe đón Quý khách về điểm hẹn trong thành phố, kết thúc chương trình.

*+ Liên hệ:*

*Công ty CP Xúc tiến thương mại Đầu tư & Du lịch ANZ*
Địa chỉ: 	Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế, Q.Hai Bà Trưng, TP.Hà Nội
Tel.: 	(04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406
Fax.: 	(04) 3974 4407
Hotline: 	091 2377 644 (Mr. Nghị), 094 286 8677 (Mrs. Liên)

----------

